# Source found for 'Water Clear' epoxy for Trit embedding.



## Anglepoise (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had some Tritium vials siting around because I could not find a suitable epoxy embedding product. I did not want to use Norland as curing with UV is great as long as you have a UV light of the correct wavelength.

Anyway I think I have found the perfect product. I have some on order and will report when I have used it , but after talking to the manufacturer and reading the specs on this site , Site
I think this is just about perfect for embedding Trits.
Also the Sales agent company, Order 
takes PayPal.


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 24, 2006)

let me know how it goes... this could be good.

I'm a trit fan!


----------



## goldserve (Oct 24, 2006)

Not to crap your thread but if you live in the Bay area and need trit epoxied using the NORLAND stuff, I will be happy to do it for you as I have a UV led with the correct wavelength and the stuff takes 5 minutes in total. Please PM me.


----------



## PB92 (Nov 5, 2006)

I also ordered from the site, can't wait to try it with my trits.........maybe on ny Striker VG..


----------



## Sigman (Nov 5, 2006)

Though I've never used it on trits, I've used their 5 minute epoxy on other projects and the results were EXCELLENT!!

I'd like to try some of this!


----------



## greenlight (Nov 5, 2006)

goldserve said:


> Not to crap your thread but if you live in the Bay area and need trit epoxied using the NORLAND stuff, I will be happy to do it for you as I have a UV led with the correct wavelength and the stuff takes 5 minutes in total. Please PM me.



Which bay?


----------



## goldserve (Nov 5, 2006)

sanfran bay area. I'll be going to the modamag mod fest today and will bring the norland stuff incase someone wants to use it as well. Cheers!


----------



## Tritium (Nov 5, 2006)

For slower cure use epoxy 330 from any jewelry supply. It is what is used for crushed stone inlay work.

http://www.alpha-supply.com/search/index.php?partNum=J0347

It works great with glow powder too.

Thurmond


----------



## PB92 (Dec 17, 2006)

I got the epoxy from CRscientific and put 3 green and 3 ice blue trits in the benzel of my Striker, this stuff is awsome! Very clear, and it is thick enough to hold the trits in place until it starts to set, in about 5 minutes. I have to take some pics of it and post, but it works great!


----------



## PB92 (Dec 17, 2006)

If I could only figure out how to take pics of the trits in the dark with my Kodak C330.......


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 17, 2006)

I use the 2 ton epoxy from DevCon that you can get at Walmart for $1.97 whenever I want clear epoxy. 

It's not 100% clear but it's fairly close and since it's a 2 part epoxy it doesnt require UV.

http://www.devcon.com/devconfamilyproduct.cfm?familyid=179&catid=31


----------

